# Is there a deblobbed/no proprietary code version of FreeBSD akin to Linux-Libre or OpenBSD?



## Raisen223 (Jan 1, 2022)

I really want to start using FreeBSD as a daily driver but a big thing keeping me from adopting it is this. Are the nonfree packages at least separated into their own source tree?


----------



## bsduck (Jan 1, 2022)

No, and no. If that's important to you, FreeBSD probably isn't for you.

OpenBSD may not include any non-free software, but it does automatically download non-free firmware at first boot if you have hardware requiring it.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 1, 2022)

As bsduck said: No. FreeBSD uses proprietary blobs where needed to support hardware, and ships them with the OS release.

But it's even worse: FreeBSD includes GPL'ed software. GPL-licensed software is less free than software distributed under the BSD or ISC licenses, because it has restrictions. If you want truly free software, you need to find an operating system that uses only the BSD and ISC licenses, and not GNU. Of the OSes that actually function, I think OpenBSD comes closest to that ideal (although they still contain some GPL'ed software that they haven't had time to replace, and still load proprietary blobs at runtime where needed).


----------



## covacat (Jan 1, 2022)

why would you care if you are just a user and you don't distribute the said code?
you already run a lot of non-free software in your phone, car,  computer, hdd/sdd, washing machine and what not


----------



## hbsd (Jan 1, 2022)

You have to choose one in this case:
FreeBSD have proprietary drivers and even proprietary softwares (such as anydesk).
OpenBSD does not have proprietary (closed source) drivers/softwares.
But keep in mind that you need hardwares with open source driver to run OpenBSD and there is a huge difference between this two operating system. In nutshell FreeBSD softwares is much more +‌ modern file system + AMAZING forum and support.
good luck


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 2, 2022)

Raisen223 welcome to FreeBSD Forums.

An answer about licensing is in the book of frequently asked questions: 

<https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/faq/#bsd-license-restrictions>



hbsd said:


> FreeBSD have proprietary drivers and even proprietary softwares (such as anydesk).



deskutils/anydesk is a port of non-FreeBSD software.

Things such as this are separate from FreeBSD (the operating system).


----------



## astyle (Jan 2, 2022)

Raisen223 said:


> I really want to start using FreeBSD as a daily driver but a big thing keeping me from adopting it is this. Are the nonfree packages at least separated into their own source tree?


FreeBSD is free as in free beer. And it's got plenty of alternatives in ports. If you don't like the license of a specific port, there's probably an alternative available in the ports tree. No need to be paranoid about NVidia or Sony or anyone else coming after you.


----------



## hbsd (Jan 2, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> deskutils/anydesk is a port of non-FreeBSD software.
> 
> Things such as this are separate from FreeBSD (the operating system).


I know. I mean there is proprietary softwares even in repositories.


----------

